

Conversation with "badass" music live-coder at Clojure/conj 2011 - calibraxis
http://mostlylazy.com/2011/11/18/episode-0-0-2-sam-aaron-and-overtone-at-clojure-conj-2011/

======
calibraxis
Here's an example: <http://vimeo.com/22798433>

